# True luck



## hobbes28 (Aug 6, 2004)

OUr neighbor had a bradford pear.  These trees are notorious for falling down.  To our suprise, today was the day.

This picture was taken two days ago to show what a polarizer does.







These next two are from this morning.  We didn't have a bad storm last night but I guess it was bad enough.  I have to be the luckiest person in the neighborhood.











*note: these have not been edited*


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 6, 2004)

damn!!!!!! the rain was bad, but not that bad!!



md


----------



## graigdavis (Aug 6, 2004)

Dang, that thing just split down the middle.


----------



## Alison (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow, you're one lucky guy...or you have a lucky car


----------



## terri976 (Aug 27, 2004)

lol ITA


----------

